# Man wearing bra & panties stabs goat



## Flea (May 4, 2011)

I'm not sure whether http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42887887/ns/us_news-weird_news/ belongs in Horror or Comedy over here.  There's elements of both.



> HARLESTON, W.Va.  A West Virginia man found wearing women's underwear and standing over a goat's carcass told police he was high on bath salts. [ ... ] Cpl. Sean Snuffer said Thompson indicated he had been high and "wasn't in his right mind."



On that last point, I'm not really sure what Snuffer meant.  Stabbing goats in my unmentionables is one of my favorite Saturday night activities.  Although how those goats get into my unmentionables is beyond me ...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 4, 2011)

I can't seem to be able to get the goat to stop eating the unmentionables. Which is why I never stab one while wearing them. That's a risk I'm unwilling to take.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 4, 2011)

Yep I can think of better ways of spending my Saturday night then sniffing bath salts and killing livestock, but hey that's just me.


----------



## Flea (May 5, 2011)

But all things considered it's probably better than sniffing the livestock directly.


----------



## seasoned (May 5, 2011)

It's not the sniffing that bothers me, but wearing the underwear while engaged is just not right.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 5, 2011)

Flea said:


> But all things considered it's probably better than sniffing the livestock directly.


 
Well I'm sure that there are some folks out there that are doing that as well   Chalk that up to the latest and greatest crazy.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 5, 2011)

Flea said:


> But all things considered it's probably better than sniffing the livestock directly.


 
Well I'm sure that there are some folks out there that are doing that as well  Chalk that up to the latest and greatest craze.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2011)

ummm....  aaaaa... yeah.....  I have no idea how to even comment on this one :idunno:


----------



## seasoned (May 5, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> ummm....  aaaaa... yeah.....  I have no idea how to even comment on this one :idunno:


 I quess you had to be there.:erg:


----------



## mook jong man (May 5, 2011)

Isn't it always the way , I mean you hardly ever hear of a goat wearing bra and panties stabbing a man.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 5, 2011)

i got nothing


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 7, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> ummm....  aaaaa... yeah.....  I have no idea how to even comment on this one :idunno:



Dude, the guy made a rookie mistake.
Everybody knows you don't kill the goat until after you've finished.
Otherwise it's weird.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 8, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks "Gosh, if that were me that conversation would have gone differently:"

"Son, why did you kill that Goat?"
"I'm having a party, I purchased this livestock to Butcher and serve at the party"
"But, boy, why in gods name are you in a bra and panties while you are doing it?"
"Well, it wouldn't do to get my Tuxedo bloody before the party, would it?"


----------



## Big Don (May 8, 2011)

He probably didn't limit his stabbing of the animal just to his knife.


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 9, 2011)

Big Don said:


> He probably didn't limit his stabbing of the animal just to his knife.



Possibly. I don't know. I've never had livestock (dead or alive) in my bedroom.
I'll defer to your expertise in this matter.


----------

